

Ask HN:Car insurance quoted based on connected car - cjbenedikt

Is there a car insurance that quotes you based on data retrieved from your connected car
======
Jeremy1026
Progressive Insurance uses a dongle that plugs into the OBCII port to gain
driving data. Then they use that data, as well as driver demographics of the
policy holder(s) and bases rates on that data.

~~~
cjbenedikt
great, thanks

